# I've lost the benifits of non-membership



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2005)

Yesterday my wife and I were welcomed into membership at Christ Presbyterian Church (OPC) in Janesville. We join several other reformed baptists who were drawn to the god-centered worship and clear gospel teaching there.

My wife was also baptized yesterday. She grew up in the Evangelical Free Church, an autonomic denom who took or left baptism as the whims of man moved them. It was a great controversy between us in the early years of our marriage. Now I am happy to report that the argument has long ended. We probably won't tell her family though, dad's a staunch Dispensational retired Free Church pastor and brother is presently an EFC pastor. We were black sheeped long ago.

So I have lost the benefits of non-membership. I will have to think before I shoot my mouth off in Sunday School and I will have to do my part in mowing the church lawn. So be it. 

Seriously, it's a wonderful thing to find a good church where my children will hear the whole counsel of God and where our sanctification will be advanced through our accountability to godly men and women. I pray for those of you who are still seeking a church home. May our Lord bring a quick resoluiton to your search. Blessings!


----------



## JohnV (Oct 31, 2005)

Bob:

Just curious. Besides not being called on to mow the lawn, what are the benefits of non-membership?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2005)

Praise God, and may he bless you and yours richly in your new church home, brother!


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Praise God, and may he bless you and yours richly in your new church home, brother!


----------



## Richard King (Oct 31, 2005)

Me too! I surrendered the benefits of non accountability and non membership as well this Sunday. 
I joined Providence PCA in Lubbock yesterday.
No one is more surprised than I am that things have transpired this way.
I have been a visitor at this church plant for a year.
Having been an avowed non joiner and fearful of an out of control "kirk" for years I was content with that but... I have a church family now. 
This board has had a part in driving me back to the Bible and therefore a clearer understanding of what I needed to do.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2005)

I so happy to hear that Richard, congrats! 

John, the benefits of non-membership was said tongue in cheeck however it would be that now I am no longer a loose canon. I am subject to the elders, I must be aware that I represent a local body of visible believers when I'm in public. That sort of thing.


----------



## gwine (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations, Bob. I was watching Jill during SS to see if she would nudge Stuart. She was very attentive, but held her peace.

That, JohnV, is one of the advantages of non-membership. The elder's wife can't make her husband call you on the carpet for speaking your mind. 

Psst, did you hear what he just said? Do something!

I can't, my dear. He's not a member.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!

You hit the nail right on the head Gerry. I'm open game now.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 31, 2005)

So I'm just guessing here, but now that you're a member the elders wife *can* make her husband call you on the carpet for speaking your mind. Have I got it right? 

Or can she just ignore you because she can't understand you while you're talking with your tongue in your cheek? 

I understand, though, Bob and Gerry. I'm a church man from a long way back, and I know well the the responsibilities of mutual respect and support. It is good to hear your decision, and I rejoice with you and Richard in this fellowship. Now you will find many more benefits to fellowship, more than just accountabilities. 



[Edited on 10-31-2005 by JohnV]


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2005)

Exactly John, once I referred to the Book of Order as the OPC's talmud and she started nudging her husband. Another time during a class on Ecclesiastes I summed the book up by saying, "Outside of Christ life is just nature's way of keeping meat fresh." She was not amused. Now I will have to measure my words more carefully.

During our interview with the elders, they asked me very few questions. So I asked them, "You know how vocal I am in Sunday School, you know I speak a bit, aren't there questions about my theology you would like to get cleared up?"

The elder (with the suspiscious wife) said, "We know that you are a lot better read than we are."

What a great answer that was! It reminded me that the qualifications for elder are not how deep your book learned theology goes but that these are spiritual men called to an important office. 

They are blameless, the husbands of one wife, vigilant, sober, of good behaviour, given to hospitality, apt to teach; not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre; but patient, not a brawler, not covetous; One that rules well his own house, not a novice, he must have a good report of them which are without.
He doesn't have to have Berkhoff memorized! (Just small portions of Turretin)

His answer reminded me that I am a theological wonk!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_I've lost the benifits of non-membership



Are there any? 

Congrats! May God bless you as you join the visible church!


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats you guys! (That's to both Bob, family & Richard)


----------

